# Keeping her warm



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was thinking about proping up a space heater next to the blowwr in the garage...what say you


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Sounds like a big waste of electricity to me


----------



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, the thermostat will never turn off in an unheated garage. You'll love your next energy bill.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Im not going to leave it on all night....gosh


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

topher5150 said:


> Im not going to leave it on all night....gosh


SO what is the reason for having it on at all?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have a hard starting machine I would think it's a way to get through the winter. A good hair dryer might be a better choice as it blows harder and you can aim it at the cylinder better than most space heaters.

BUT ... it's soooooo much easier to just get the machine brought up to date maintenance wise and some semi or full synthetic oil and if necessary getting an electric start.

If it isn't a diesel you don't really need to pre-heat a blower if it's in any kind of operational shape.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

after blowing snow I put a space heater in front of the two stage machine I used to melt the snow and ice in the bucket. I use a couple pieces of wood to help direct the warm air at the augers and I set the heater on a 1/2" board to get it out of the melting snow


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I look at my blower like a car, melting it off every time does more harm then good in the corrosion battle.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

To dry it out after use perhaps but it should be fine firing up in ambient conditions.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I look at my blower like a car, melting it off every time does more harm then good in the corrosion battle.


A frozen impeller or chute are not concerns on my vehicle. I hear what you are saying but the scenarios are different. To me the biggest downside to thawing a car is the road salt marinade that will be drawn in. That's almost nonexistent in the world of my snow blowers.

Pete


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep, I agree..a heater in the garage is just a huge waste of money. no reason to do it. 
the snowblower shouldnt need it..it will be fine in the cold.

best thing you can do is get a "snow brush", same kind you use for the car:










and keep it with the snowblower in the garage..then *every* time you are done with the snowblower, 
brush it off as best you can..you dont have to get it all!  but the brush will get off 90% of it, 
which will then prevent things from freezing up between uses.

you will also find that if you have an attached garage, the small amount of added warmth inside the garage, 
as opposed to outside, if often enough to melt away those last bits of snow anyway..If it gets up to 30 outside 
at any point inbetween uses, it will be above freezing in the garage, and that last bit of snow that you couldn't 
get to with the brush will melt off and dry off.

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Warm metal will cause free flowing snow to melt and become ice. I understand the idea of using heat to de-ice a machine to make sure that it's ready for the next use. But for me a small pressure sprayer, the weed killer type, with a gallon of $.99 deicer fluid does the trick. And I can use it on the cars.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have used the space heater to melt ice (or soften it) before starting up the blower. The warm engine will continue to melt snow in the impeller area. 

I once had an lt1000 with a 42 inch thrower. I cleared about 10 inches of snow but the storm was not finished. Another 8 inches fell. I went to start the motor, it cranked and came on, then turned off. The engine would not turnover again. Broke the king pin in a 18 horsepower Briggs. I always wondered if I put a heater on the block for a few minutes would have prevented the engine from throwing the king pin. 

If it helps you sleep better at night knock yourself out. If its colder that 15 degrees I'll turn the heater on for a half hour before starting it up. This is about how long it takes me to take care of our dogs.

Not to jack your thread but then "How long do you let your blower run and warm up? Do you lower the engine speed and cool down before turning it off?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never used a space heater to get my machines started. I try to keep them in pretty good running condition. Like William though, I have placed a space heater in the auger area up real close, and I then place cardboard close around the auger to malt any ice that may have formed. I never had to do that till last winter. Always had a heated garage till then.
Just keeping your snowblower warm seems to be a waste of energy.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

And......... this thread is a good reason to bring up the WAXING of the interior of the bucket again along with proper lubing. 

Scot's comment on using the brush is an excellent idea. I have been using one for almost 30 years now. When I do buy a new brush, the first thing I do is break the scraper right off because it is useless and gets in the way. A little tap with the backside of the brush will break off any ice that has built up on any part of the machine. Again, WAX does wonders.  



sscotsman said:


> yep, I agree..a heater in the garage is just a huge waste of money. no reason to do it.
> the snowblower shouldnt need it..it will be fine in the cold.
> 
> best thing you can do is get a "snow brush", same kind you use for the car:
> ...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

db9938 said:


> Warm metal will cause free flowing snow to melt and become ice.


true, but if you brush off the snow before you park the snowblower back in the garage, this will essentially be a non-issue. I always make sure to brush off the snow from the bearings on the side of the bucket, from the gearbox, and brush it off thoroughly from all the handlebar controls and anything that moves..then, any remaining snow that might melt and turn to ice, turns to ice in places where it wont do any harm.

I have never had any freezing problems with my snowblower.

Scot


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

My first snow blower, haven't used it yet, but I know I will in northern NJ soon . My garage is heated due to my furnace being in it. The idea of waxing it sounds real good. I have some Meguire's synthetic wax which holds up real well on my truck in the winter. I'll try it on the snow blower. It being brand new should make waxing it a breeze. And I'll use a snow brush without the scraper. Both are great ideas, thanks!

Whimsey


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

whimsey said:


> My first snow blower, haven't used it yet, but I know I will in northern NJ soon . My garage is heated due to my furnace being in it. The idea of waxing it sounds real good. I have some Meguire's synthetic wax which holds up real well on my truck in the winter. I'll try it on the snow blower. It being brand new should make waxing it a breeze. And I'll use a snow brush without the scraper. Both are great ideas, thanks!
> 
> Whimsey


Yep. All true and I do wax mine but I still spary the innards with cheap cooking spray before each use.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum whimsy. What brand and model snow blower do you have? Good luck with the new machine and stay safe.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum whimsy. What brand and model snow blower do you have? Good luck with the new machine and stay safe.


Thanks! I have a smallish driveway, approximately 25' long by 19' wide, but it's steep. I got a Troy-Bilt 2410. I have no illusions of this machine being heavy duty but for $490 including the NJ 7% tax and with a 2 year warranty it'll suit my needs. So far I've called their customer service concerning a small issue and they have been very responsive in resolving it. I feel that if you take care of your equipment it will take care of you, maintenance is cheap, repair is not. I'm looking into getting snow chains for the snow blower and my boots to help with the steepness of the driveway. 

Whimsey


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you know this is funny I live up here in the true frozen tundra. even before I started this garage project. I should have started earlier but that is for another time and place. I have never had a major issue with any kind freezing on my blowers they would go out cold and come in cold and snow caked never had any problems with any of that. GO FIGURE


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you know this is funny I live up here in the true frozen tundra. even before I started this garage project. I should have started earlier but that is for another time and place. I have never had a major issue with any kind freezing on my blowers they would go out cold and come in cold and snow caked never had any problems with any of that. GO FIGURE


hehehe sorry.. frozen tundra hehehe it made me giggle a bit


----------



## Trac209 (Nov 18, 2014)

Being as its sometimes -40 celcius here I've had issues getting it to go on occasion. I've used a heat gun on low aimed at the engine for about ten minutes. Obviously taking care of rubber fuel lines etc. Same goes for frozen augers.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

When I had my 5.5 horse Tecumseh on my Wheelhorse....all I ever used was a drop light with a 75 watt bulb in it....put the light next to the engine somewhere near the carburetor, and cover it with a blanket. Works great......no big chance of fire from a heating device...did I mention that was before I put electric start on it.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Call me a whack but I get the hose out after each use and wash the machines off. Knock whatever snow off with my hands that I can and then go to town with the hose, outside the garage. My garage is warm enough to melt off the snow but sooner just do it that way. Have my floor epoxy coated and just try to keep things nice.Always then put a block of wood under the scraper blade to keep any rust from off the floor


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I have never had a major issue with any kind freezing on my blowers they would go out cold and come in cold and snow caked never had any problems with any of that. GO FIGURE


NOW you've done it  The God of snowblowers is going to seize your machine solid with ice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> NOW you've done it  The God of snowblowers is going to seize your machine solid with ice.


 YEAH RIGHT there BUDDY.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> A frozen impeller or chute are not concerns on my vehicle. I hear what you are saying but the scenarios are different. To me the biggest downside to thawing a car is the road salt marinade that will be drawn in. That's almost nonexistent in the world of my snow blowers.
> 
> Pete


A frozen chute or impeller aren't a concern in my snowblower's world either if I take 30 seconds to clean the bulk snow out before I put it away! Just like tracks on an excavator...


----------

